# Obtaining points



## dley36 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Hello, I am a young outdoorsman from Wisconsin and am intrested in applying for points for hunts that require you to get them before you can actully get a tag. I know that I cannot afford the hunts right now but would like to start building up my points so I will be able to draw a tag later in my life.

I have heard that in order to hunt certain animals (sheep etc.) in some areas you may have to aquire 20 years worth of points before you can draw a tag. Is there any truth to this? Which hunts require the most points, and how can I start getting them?*


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

North Dakota's "elite" tags (Moose, Elk, Bighorn Sheep) are a resident only draw, no point accrual.

Also, North Dakota's rifle antelope season is a resident draw, only with point accrual. In Nodak, the only way to accrue points is to apply and get denied for a tag.

In other states, you can accrue points without actually applying for the tag. In essence you are just purchasing your points. And yes, many tags in other states can take 20 years to draw, if ever drawn. Certain "premium" elk and mule deer units across the west along with most, if not all, Big Horn sheep tags. I am pretty sure that the states of Colorado, Nevada, Arizona and New Mexico have "point purchasing" programs. I must warn though, that these states are likely to go through a revamping of their draw process in the next 5-10 years that may cause people to lose their existing points (it has already happened in some states).

I wish I would have the foresight and money when I was in highschool to start purchasing points.


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

GET EM SMALLS U MAN OF MEN :lol: :lol:


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

The response to this question is factually incorrect.

From the ND Game and Fish Page:

Who May Apply: Only North Dakota Residents are eligible. (Exception - Nonresidents are eligible to apply for a bighorn sheep license in the lotterey....

Granted it is a $100.00 non-refundable fee but they can apply if they wish.


----------

